# Photos icloud saturé - séparer photos pro et perso



## sebplongeur (13 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un problème avec mon iphone 6s dont la mémoire est pleine. Notamment parce que je prends des photos pro et perso, sans jamais avoir pris le temps de gérer ça proprement.

Actuellement j'ai toutes mes photos sur mon iphone, sauvegardé sur Photos icloud jusqu'à une certaine date (jusqu'à ce que icloud soit plein je suppose). 
Mon macbook Air est lui aussi sur Photos Icloud, et contient les photos sur icloud + des photos que j'ai synchronisé directement depuis mon iphone. Il est également sauvegardé sur Time Machine.

J'ai pour le boulot un Macbook pro, qui n'est pas synchronisé sur icloud, et qui contient mes photos pro + quelques photos perso. Il est sauvegardé sur Time Machine.

Mon souhait : 

ne perdre aucune photo, bien sûr.
mettre toutes mes photos pro sur mon Macbook pro.
faire en sorte que sur mon Macbook pro, l'importation des photos les supprime de l'iphone.
garder mes photos perso sur mon Macbook air, et sur mon iphone avec une sauvegarde Photos Icloud.

J'ai cherché dans un premier temps à déconnecter la sauvegarde Photos icloud de mon iphone, pour ne pas perdre de photos si je supprimais des photos par erreur. Problème : Photos icloud est utilisé avec "optimiser le stockage de l'iphone". En déconnectant icloud, une fenêtre s'ouvre pour me demander si je veux télécharger une copie des éléments Photos icloud sur cet iphone. Je peux choisir : 

supprimer de l'iphone
télécharger les photos et les vidéos.

Que dois je faire pour ne pas perdre de photos ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide et conseils


----------



## ericse (14 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Si ton iPhone est plein, et qu'iCloud et plein, alors tu ne sais pas ou sont tes photos en réalité : en partie sur l'iPhone, en partie sur iCloud, et en partie sur les 2. Donc pour être certain de ne pas en perdre ça va être compliqué... 
Le plus sûr serait d'augmenter iCloud pour qu'il puisse tout contenir, et ensuite les récupérer depuis le/les Mac.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Reprendre un bazar comme ça en cours c'est compliqué.
je pencherais pour faire ça à la main.
puisque sur le pro il y a toutes les photos, qu'il n'est pas synchronisé au cloud et qu'il n'y a que quelques photos perso. Y supprimer les photos perso.

Sur l'autre supprimer les photos pro, si il est synchronisé elles disparaitront de l'iphone. Je sais ça peut être beaucoup de travail !
Ensuite si possible, un second tél pour le travail.


----------



## sebplongeur (20 Novembre 2021)

Merci pour vos conseils. J'ai commencé à trier mes photos et supprimer mes photos pro sur Icloud. 
Problème : elles ne se suppriment pas automatiquement de l'Iphone. Pourtant la synchro semble fonctionner puisque l'espace libéré sur Icloud permet de sauvegarder de nouvelles photos.

Autre élément nouveau : certaines photos su mon iphone apparaissent avec un point d'exclamation entouré, en bas à droite de la photo...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sev_X (20 Novembre 2021)

Les photos avec un point d’exclamation sont une copie en très basse qualité (c’est flou quoi) sur ton téléphone de la photo originale stockée sur iCloud. C’est comme ça que l’iPhone fait pour gagner du stockage quand il est plein. Normalement, au moment où tu regardes une photo dans ce cas-là, l’iPhone va télécharger la version haute qualité depuis iCloud afin que tu puisses la regarder de façon convenable


----------



## quetzal (26 Novembre 2021)

Est-ce que MacG nous a fait un guide des différentes options pour sauvegarder ses photos prises avec iPhone, afin de préserver l'espace disponible sur le téléphone et/ou sur iCloud ? C'est un problème que doivent rencontrer beaucoup de personnes. Un guide ou un article spécifique vaudrait le coup, si ce n'est pas encore fait. Et si c'est fait, où est-il ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Si tu as un mac, c'est facile elles se retrouvent dans l'application photo. Après une sauvgarde Time Machine régulière et le tour est joué.


----------



## quetzal (29 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tu as un mac, c'est facile elles se retrouvent dans l'application photo. Après une sauvgarde Time Machine régulière et le tour est joué.


J'ai un Mac, mais je n'utilise pas l'application Photo sur Mac. Je parle de la sauvegarde des photos qui sont sur son iPhone ou sur iCloud, pas des photos qui sont sur Mac. Le Mac peut servir de sauvegarde, ou bien un disque dur externe. Mais comment ne pas oublier de photos, et surtout les effacer de l'iPhone et de l'espace iCloud ou iDrive après sauvegarde ?


----------



## ericse (29 Novembre 2021)

quetzal a dit:


> J'ai un Mac, mais je n'utilise pas l'application Photo sur Mac. Je parle de la sauvegarde des photos qui sont sur son iPhone ou sur iCloud


Bonjour,
C'est dommage d'utiliser iCloud Photo sur iPhone mais pas sur Mac, c'est le moyen le plus efficace de gérer sa photothèque iCloud, et de la sauvegarder sur un autre support.


----------



## quetzal (29 Novembre 2021)

En même temps, est-ce que ça les importe dans un format qui permet de travailler dessus avec des logiciels de traitement d'images photo un peu sérieux ? J'utilise Capture One 20 et Affinity Photo. Si la réponse est oui, alors je regarderai iCloud sur Mac.


----------



## quetzal (29 Novembre 2021)

De plus, mon espace iCloud sur le cloud (sic) est presque plein. Comment est-ce que je fais pour transférer toutes ses photos sur un disque dur local ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2021)

Je "travaille" mes photos avec Pixelmator, je n'ai jamais eu de souci de compatibilité. 

pour récupérer les images. se rendre sur iCloud.com / photos / sélectionner toutes tes images / cliquer sur le nuage avec la flèche qui descend et enregistrer le fichier ou tu le souhaites.


----------



## ericse (29 Novembre 2021)

quetzal a dit:


> Comment est-ce que je fais pour transférer toutes ses photos sur un disque dur local ?


Ou bien depuis Photos sur Mac : tu sélectionne tes photos, tu choisis le menu Exporter l'original non modifié, et tu indiques vers quel disque. Comme ça tu es certain d'avoir exactement le même fichier que celui pris par l'iPhone.


----------



## quetzal (9 Décembre 2021)

Oui, mais ça ne permets pas de cataloguer ses photos, comme dans un logiciel pro, type Capture One.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2021)

je ne connais pas les applications que tu cites, mais tu peux très bien faire des dossiers avec des mots clés enfin c'est comme ça que je fais.


----------

